

Latest PHP Release adds “traits” - olliesaunders
http://www.php.net/archive/2011.php#id2011-06-28-1

======
olliesaunders
And you can read about the traits behavior here:
[https://wiki.php.net/rfc/horizontalreuse#traits_-
_reuse_of_b...](https://wiki.php.net/rfc/horizontalreuse#traits_-
_reuse_of_behavior_committed_to_trunk)

------
there
latest _alpha_ release

